# The FIM creates a new Series for Electric Motorcycles in 2010



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

The FIM creates a new Series for Electric Motorcycles in 2010
Following the success of the TTXGP race held on the Isle of Man on June 12, the FIM (Fédération Internationale de Motocyclisme) has decided to create a FIM Series for electric bikes in 2010. This new FIM Series will be run inside the Road Racing Grand Prix Commission, a great and innovative project led by Mr Azhar Hussain a UK Entrepreneur founder of the TTXGP. The FIM Series for electric bikes will provide an international platform for the development of electric bikes and the technology behind them to be tested in an exciting and challenging way. It aims at driving low-carbon technological innovation forward, to demonstrate that clean-emission transport technologies have matured and can be fun, fast and exciting. 
More information:
http://blog.ttxgp.com/index.php?op=ViewArticle&articleId=73&blogId=1


----------

